# SAV Apple MacBook pro



## JMC1309 (5 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.

Je ne sais pas si je dépose mon message au bon endroit, si ce n'est pas le cas je prie les administrateurs de bien vouloir m'excuser. Quoiqu'il en soit, je me permets d'écrire ce petit "message" afin de faire part aux membres de la communauté de mon expérience avec le SAV Apple au sujet du remplacement de l'écran de mon MacBook Pro 15. 

Quatre ans seulement après l'achat de mon MacBook Pro à 1599 euros, une belle ligne verticale de 3,5 cm est apparue sur l'écran. J'ai donc contacté le SAV Apple pour faire part de mon étonnement et la seule réponse d'Apple a été : "nous sommes vraiment désolés mais votre Mac n'est plus sous garantie". Apple n'étant pas décidé à prendre en charge la réparation, j'ai fini par déposer mon Mac dans un Apple Store afin de faire changer la dalle pour la modique somme de 500 euros TTC soit 1/3 du prix d'achat... 

Lors de la prise en charge de mon Mac j'ai précisé que c'était mon outil de travail et que je ne pouvais le laisser qu'1 semaine max. On m'a répondu "OK pas de problème, de toute façon la pièce est en stock".  J'ai donc 'attendu 1 semaine et là, surprise, un message de l'Apple Store m'a informé que mon Mac n'avait pas pu être réparé comme convenu, qu'un autre écran devait-être commandé et que je devais encore patienter 1 semaine de plus, au moins. 
J'ai donc informé l'Apple Store que je ne pouvais pas laisser mon Mac 1 semaine de plus, comme je l'avais indiqué lors du dépôt et je l'ai fait récupérer par un ami. 

Deux jours après, j'ai téléphoné à l'Apple Store pour savoir exactement pourquoi mon Mac n'avait pas pu être réparé comme convenu en 1 semaine et là, on m'a répondu : "C'est parce que vous avez annulé la réparation". J'ai donc expliqué à mon interlocuteur que l'Apple Store s'était engagé à changer mon écran en 1 semaine, que cela n'avait pas été fait et qu'en aucun cas durant cette période de réparation je n'avais annulé l'intervention. J'ai donc insisté pour connaître les raisons de la non réparation dans les délais prévus. Et le mec, s'est contenté de répéter : "vous avez annulé la réparation, maintenant il faut reprendre un rendez-vous et laisser votre Mac 1 semaine. " Le pire est qu'il ne s'est même pas excusé !

Passablement énervé, j'ai contacté le SAV Apple pour faire part de mon mécontentement et là on m'a répondu "nous sommes désolé pour le désagrément mais nous ne pouvons rien faire. Néanmoins, vous pouvez envoyer un message à http://www.apple.com/feedback/". 
J'ai donc envoyé un message... C'était il y a 3 semaines et je n'ai reçu aucune réponse.

En conclusion, aujourd'hui, non seulement mon écran n'a pas été remplacé mais, en plus, depuis que l'Apple Store l'a démonté une deuxième ligne verticale de 3,5 cm est apparue et l'écran passe régulièrement en mode black out ! Merci qui ? MERCI APPLE !

Que me conseillez-vous de faire ?

Merci !


----------



## felin54 (6 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour.

J'ai eu aussi un problème avec le MacBook Pro est le  SAV Apple a été exemplaire. Il faut dire que j'avais eu un problème reconnu chez Apple alors que mon ordinateur avait plus de cinq ans, donc hors garantie. Au départ on m'a prévenu qu'il n'y avait aucun recours possible. Car hors délai SAV, ordinateur de plus de cinq ans. J'ai alors demandé de parler un responsable Apple France. Celui-ci m'a rappelé personnellement par téléphone. (il s'agissait de la carte vidéo HS (Rage Ati Pro) donc remplacement de la carte mère.) Reconnaissant que le problème était directement à la carte vidéo HS, ils ont pris la décision commerciale de m'offrir la carte mère, mais la main-d'&#339;uvre restant à ma charge. (environ 380 &#8364;.)
J'ai donc apporter mon ordinateur à un service SAV Apple, et l'on m'a dit que sous quatre jours j'aurais une réponse. Quatre jours plus tard, la pièce n 'étant pas en stock, j'ai dû attendre quatre jours suivants. Au  terme de huit jours d'attente, je récupère mon ordinateur. Réparer, et ouf!!! tout fonctionne!!! Au moment de payer les 380 &#8364; de main-d'&#339;uvre on me dit ceci : "nous avons du retard, par conséquent la main-d'&#339;uvre est à notre charge."  De ce fait, je n'ai pas payé les 380 &#8364; : ils m'ont été offerts !!!
Moralité : il faut que tu demandes un responsable et que tu lui expliques exactement ton cas. Il se peut alors qu'une prise en charge partielle puisse être effectuée. (surtout en tenant compte de tes problèmes lors de la réparation.)  
Je pense que le SAV d'Apple est largement compétent, mais parfois, il est vrai, on peut tomber sur "des pépins."
Je t'invite donc à réitérer ta demande, en expliquant tout ce qu'il t'est arrivé. 

Pour info :
Chez Asus, c'est bien pire!!!  Après un an d'utilisation de mon Asus EEE PC, la carte mère est HS ! Là aussi problème reconnu de la carte mère défectueuse. Pourtant, l'ordinateur étant désormais hors garantie, on me dit ton acheter un autre. Leur évoquant le problème reconnu, y compris sur le Web, ils me disent que ce n'est pas leur problème ! "On ne connait le Web" selon leur propre dires !!! Ils ne connaissent pas Google ni autres sources&#8230; Pourtant, tape "écrans noirs sur Asus", et tu y retrouve une multitude de personnes qui sont dans le même cas!!!!!
 J'ai bien sûr insister un peu en demandant un responsable, et je me suis fait expédier&#8230;. Proprement&#8230;.

Tiens nous au courant de ton affaire. Cordialement, Pierrot.


----------



## Fennec72 (2 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai constaté hier que la batterie de mon MacBook Pro 17" Early 2009 avait gonflé!

Vue l'âge, c'est hors garantie.

Au vues de différents témoignages sur la prise en charge pour des problèmes répertoriés:
Que dois-je dire au SAV d'Apple pour limité au maximum la facture?

Des conseils?
J'ai un RDV téléphonique à 14:30.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Fennec72 (2 Décembre 2013)

Fennec72 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai constaté hier que la batterie de mon MacBook Pro 17" Early 2009 avait gonflé!
> 
> Vue l'âge, c'est hors garantie.
> ...



Étape suivante RDV vendredi au Genius Bar!

D'ici là, j'ai d'autant plus besoin d'arguments.


----------



## M-26-7-59 (2 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, 

J'interviens au sujet des arguments que tu pourrais présenter au S.A.V,

A ce titre, je te conseil de jouer l'argument "sécurité" du genre "Vous mettez les utilisateurs en danger avec des batteries défectueuses qui menaces d'exploser, c'est scandaleux !" Et ne pas hésiter à les menacer (dans le cas ou l'interlocuteur n'est pas conciliant) à porter ça devant une association de consommateur.


D'autre part, tu peux aussi jouer le type mécontent dans le sens ou le gonflement de la batterie pourrait aussi occasionner des dégâts importants sur le reste du matériel. De fait, tu exige la prise en charge de l'intégralité des frais par Apple. (On ne t'as pas vendu l'ordinateur comme étant un ordinateur autodestructible hors, la, c'est le cas.)

Pour finir, le fait qu'une batterie perde de son autonomie et de ses capacités, c'est compréhensible, c'est de l'usure normale. Hors, le fait qu'elle gonfle et qu'elle abime le reste du matériel, ça l'est moins.

Ca fait beaucoup de blabla, de surjouer, mais si ça peut te permettre d'obtenir une batterie gratis, me diras tu, ça ce prend ! 

Excellente soirée à toi,

Mario,


----------

